# Multiple Providers seen on the Same Day



## Jody Mortensen (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm reading the Medicare claims manual & it states "physicians in the same group practice but who are different specialties may bill & be paid without regard to their membership in the same group".  I'm being asked if a modifier is needed from the biller for a patient that saw a cardiologist & their family practitioner on the same day.  I wanted to ask what other's do with the same scenario.  I don't see that there should be a problem with the 2 providers billing on the same time since they are in different specialties, is my assumption correct?

                                              Thank you
                                                       Jody Hecht


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 10, 2009)

I've never had any issues billing two claims, for 2 different providers, different specialties, same day.


----------



## mhadsell (Sep 27, 2009)

We have had a problem getting them paid on the first claim, but we have had success appealing the claims.  There is no modifier to use.


----------



## lisigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

You shouldn't have a problem getting paid if the two providers were set up with different CMS specialty codes. 

The cardiologist should be set up with specialty code 06 and I believe internal medicine is 11.

Lisi, CPC


----------

